# Turkey bites recipe



## Runningwolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Dan is sitting at stove tapping his toes waiting for Rodo's wife to post her recipe. They were FAAANNNNTSTIC!

Dan B (xanxer) I forgot to mention your wifes cupcakes...holy moly I forgot to sneak some home with Julies ribs. Maybe you could post if she did something special with those also.

Good food and good wine, doesn't get much better than that! Wade, keep your mind out of the gutter, I'm already there!


----------



## rodo (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, Dan. I thought about posting it all day, but Rod keeps this site a secret, so I didn't know how .


Grilled Turkey Tenderloins

1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 tsp. basil
1/4 tsp. marjoram
1/4 tsp. thyme
1 lb. turkey tenderloin, cut into 1" or 2" bite-size pieces


Mix oil, soy & spices; pour over turkey and marinate at least 5 hours in the refrigerator.

Cook over low / medium heat on grill. They cook rather quickly, so lots of turning is involved.

Enjoy!

Jeannie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Jeannie, I never saw turkey tenderloins in the store before. Is this the same thing as turkey breasts?


----------



## rodo (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, boneless turkey breast we get it at Wally World


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Jeannie and I am still waiting to see a picture of your face when Rod told you about the options you had entering my wine cellar


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it would be.....  or  or


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Jeannie, I went to Wally World to get turkey breasts and guess what? They had turkey tenderloins..LOL I never heard of or saw turkey tenderloins before. But then the only time I ever bought turkey anything was at Thanksgiving when its only 19 cents a pound. Guess whats for dinner tonight along with some corn on the cob and tomatoes? Now if I only had some of those cupcakes Dan and Kat brought to the party.

 Dinner is over and those turkey bites were a huge hit! Nice summer time meal; Corn, tomatoes and the turkey bites. Might have to go out for an ice creamcone tonight after it cools down.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 17, 2010)

She makes the icing from cream cheese and butter. The cupcakes are just a box mix and kicked up with chocolate chips.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 17, 2010)

Those turkey tenderloins were wonderful. I had 2nds and 3rds of them I think. 

Edinboro Dan, my wife wanted your wife's recipe for the Potatoe salad and Macaroni Salad so that I can make it for her.


----------



## Julie (Jul 17, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Those turkey tenderloins were wonderful. I had 2nds and 3rds of them I think.
> 
> Edinboro Dan, my wife wanted your wife's recipe for the Potatoe salad and Macaroni Salad so that I can make it for her.



I second that, but I do have the recipe for the mac salad but I still want the potato salad.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2010)

My wife's recipe? Thats mine, I made the Macaroni salad! LOL

First off boil your macaroni in chicken Bouillon. I then add enough real mayo, Accent, Lawry's Seasoning salt and the creamy Horseradish sauce to give it a kick. I use Tyson's Premium chunk white chicken that comes in the envelopes in addition to diced onion and celery. You can also use the canned chicken. Thats it. Add the seasonings to your taste.

additions you could add are sliced olives or peas.


----------



## winelife99 (Sep 27, 2010)

*You need Turkish wine for Turkey bites *

I am not joking- try okuzgozu wine from Turkey - you will love this wine...check KAVIST website for this....cheers


----------

